# Is It Wise To Live Near Army Base If SHTF?



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all

I have been looking to move my family. I have been set on the Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee, Georgia area but my question would really be for anywhere. How wise is it to live near an Army (or any other) service base if the sh*t was really to hit the fan?? It is something I never really thought of until today. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Just think how fast the government will be there to help you 
Seriously though, I'd be concerned about them commandeering your equipment, supplies, or anything else they want/need for the "good of the people"


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Depends largely upon what sort of base it is, what sort of work they do there.

Personally, I live centrally located between Fort Meade (where the government is moving all of their intelligence agencies, including NSA and CIA), Aberdeen Proving Grounds (where the Army tests most of it's weapons), Fort Detrick, Walter Reed Medical Center (where the Army does a lot of medical testing), Andrews Air Force Base, U.S. Naval Academy (about five minutes from my house), Curtis Bay Coast Guard Base, Naval Air Station Patuxent . . . I am pretty much surrounded by military installations. I've known since I was pretty young that this area is a HUGE target for anyone who wants to cripple the U.S. So, this is just another reason that I would like to move away from this immediate area in the very near future.

Any base that has a specialized purpose would probably be a target for a foreign attacker, so that would include places like Wright-Patterson AFB, Fort Benning, Cape May, Camp Lejeune, Colorado Springs, etcetera. 

If it were just a plain, basic base (especially a Guard armory), it would probably provide a level of security and a calming influence during crazy times. Now, with that said, you would have to be able to trust the military. If you were an anti-government type (not saying that the original poster is of that ilk), one would probably want to stay away from a military presence all together.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I would try to stay away from military bases long before the SHTF. They are the most crime-ridden areas in the United States and abroad. 

I know that it gives the illusion of safety and security, but you have to remember that the bulk of the military is made up of young, poorly educated kids who couldn't get a job doing anything else.

Many of them were criminals before joining and didn't stop now that they are in the military. 

Many of them use or sell drugs. 

Many of them will likely commit rape, murder, or theft.

A good percentage of them have undiagnosed mental disorders.

When the SHTF, there is a good possibility that the military will fall apart just like everything else. Maybe not at first. But eventually. And the bad part is that these are the ones with access to the heavy firepower.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Turtle, when I was a kid my Scout troop used to camp at Wright-Pat every year, right on the base. We'd lay on the grass beside the runway at night and watch the planes do night maneuvers. Other than being the supposed destination of the Roswell wreckage what do they do there that is that specialized?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I live within 20 miles of 2 military depots and an army war college. If it turns out to be a problem, I guess I'm in trouble.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

neil-v1 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been looking to move my family. I have been set on the Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee, Georgia area but my question would really be for anywhere. How wise is it to live near an Army (or any other) service base if the sh*t was really to hit the fan?? It is something I never really thought of until today. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I would not want to live near any military installation for te same reasons other have already cited. Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee are nice areas. I was raised in Ellijay.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> I would try to stay away from military bases long before the SHTF. They are the most crime-ridden areas in the United States and abroad.
> 
> I know that it gives the illusion of safety and security, but you have to remember that the bulk of the military is made up of young, poorly educated kids who couldn't get a job doing anything else.
> 
> ...


I would have to slightly disagree with some of these very broad generalizations.....although i 100% agree with the statements made, drug dealers, rape, thieves etc, from my own personal experience this is the minority and not majority.....i would venture to say that at least 90% of the people of that caliber do not make it past their first 4 or 6 year mark....if not sooner.

the military has their fair share of bad apples for sure, no more then compared to the rest of our society as a whole.

with that being said.......i would feel safer living farther away and not closer to any govt installation if the shit ever started flying.......


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Some of the negative comments here, I think, are born of innocence and arm chair QBing not ignorance. 

I have a different opinion. I am an Army Retiree and live 40 minutes from a major AF base.

Short of a total nuclear strike, I feel the following applies:

In a SHTF scenario, the troops are going to be deployed to support national/regional/local issues. A skeleton force will remain. 

Dependents (wives and kids) will either be moved on base, shipped home or will have filtered home already. The military trains and practices that contingency. The individual soldier deploys on the assumption their families are cared for. 

Military communities have a high proportion of Military Retirees who will have access to base commissaries and medical facilities up to the last minute. 

Local and regional governments will relocate to those bases. 

Military Retirees have one of the most solid pensions and benefits packages that will be one of the last to fall apart. They also know guns and probably are well armed and are LAW ABIDING. They tend to own homes and are permanent residents.

When the kids are off defending our country, no one is going to screw with skipper or his community, he’s got teeth AND experience. (well, I still have my teeth).

In a lot of the eFiction downloaded on this site, Gunny, the Colonel, Lieutenant or old Sarge are the story’s local “Rock”. 

Military communities also have a higher percentage of military folk serving in local government, hence an experienced head in a crisis.

I tend to like just where I am. 

Saddle up to a Veteran. Make friends. We tend to take care of our troops.


(no, I don't do drugs, ain't an alcoholic and the judge didn't make me volunteer. I am not a nutcase. Just ask my Psych. Meet a 21 year old kid deploying overseas for a 3rd time and volunteering for it. That's patriotism friend! Life free in the open is better than hiding in fear).


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> Hey Turtle, when I was a kid my Scout troop used to camp at Wright-Pat every year, right on the base. We'd lay on the grass beside the runway at night and watch the planes do night maneuvers. Other than being the supposed destination of the Roswell wreckage what do they do there that is that specialized?


Wright-Pat has HUGE stockpiles of parts and entire planes laying around. They are sort of a holding zone until a lot of recently rotated planes are sent to the boneyards, so they have a rather large number of viable second-string aircraft. Not to mention that it is simply a very large AFB. I would imagine that it would be a tasty target for anyone wanting to cripple our ability to strike back.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

And yeah, I've gotta agree with Survival Nut . . . I've known WAY more solid individuals in the various branches of the military than any suspect scumbag criminals.

Except, perhaps, for the vast majority of the Marine Corps. Those guys are all nuts. lol

I would much rather ally myself with former and current military folks than your average civilian.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

neil-v1 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been looking to move my family. I have been set on the Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee, Georgia area but my question would really be for anywhere. How wise is it to live near an Army (or any other) service base if the sh*t was really to hit the fan?? It is something I never really thought of until today. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


In my opinion, living near a military base is not per se good or bad for you, it depends. If a crisis happens, at first this will not be good for you, since a lot of people will flock to that base in search of help. At this stage, it is not the military base itself that should worry you, it is the people who will try to get help there and will be passing along your front yard.

If the crisis worsens, and there are some bouts of anarchy, protest, gangs roving around, but there is still a government, I believe you will be very thankful for living close to a military base. Because of its calming effect on possible perpetrators.

If the:shtf: big time, there is widespread anarchy, complete loss of authority, then a military base would probably be the worst place to live close to. They have the training, equipment and spirit that combined will prove unstoppable for most civilians.

Overall, a military base close by is actually an asset (especially a smaller one) it will provide stability and security, so the average civilian can concentrate on survival and growing food, instead of planning how to kill their neighbour.

V.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I lived in Richmond Ky. for a few year's not far from thousand's of ton's of nasty gas. Even worked on the place for a while. I got the crap outa there as soon as i could. Back to the hill's where i belong.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

*outside a base*

I'm right outside the Fort Bragg base here in the Carolinas. The only good thing about living here is the deals on military surplus, and opportunity to buy all kinds of goodies. :2thumb:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> Some of the negative comments here, I think, are born of innocence and arm chair QBing not ignorance.
> 
> I have a different opinion. I am an Army Retiree and live 40 minutes from a major AF base.
> 
> ...


 I agree 100%, and as a Vet ( army specops) I am somewhat offended by AI's comments. The type of people he describes WILL be found ANYWHERE. Not just in the military. SOME choose the military because they don't have the education level for good civilian employment, but it is most likely due to not being able to afford college. Rather than being to dumb. I joined the military because I wanted to do my part to serve my country. I joined because I was 17 and my father had a heart attack and couldn't work anymore, so I wanted to help out. I joined because I wanted to see some of the world and make a difference. I Joined because I was/am a proud american. I think THAT IS the reason many people join not because we/they are druggy,rapist,scumbag trash to stupid to do anything else. IMO opinions like that hurts our military and the wonderful people serving in it. Bigoted remarks like A.I.'s are to me as I said extremely offensive.

OKAY EVERYONE END OF RANT


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a vet (Navy) as well. And the truth of the matter is that there are some in the military who are actually decent folks. But the other half really are worthless dirtbags. Just like in civilian life. I don't see why you would be so offended by that. You know it's true. That's why the captain's mast sheet is never blank.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just heard a "horror-story" on the news today. Seems a commander of a base in Ontario has just been charged with the murder of a local female. The police (OPP) seem to think that there are many _unsolved deaths_ following this commander's career-path and all of the unsolved deaths involve females ... :gaah:

Yes, there may be some bad-apples in the military and I know some of them personally and there are some really good-apples as well and I have met more of them than the bad ones.

Is it safe to live near a base? If you are looking at the people on the base, you will find a similar mix of good and bad people. If you are looking at the base as being a point-of-attack, I would imagine it would be one and being further away would keep your skin coverin' your meat.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Serial Killer in the Canadian Military?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> Serial Killer in the Canadian Military?


Here is the story with a picture of the guy. He looks pretty respectable, eh?

'In the company of the devil': Victim | Canada | News | Calgary Sun



CalgarySun said:


> "I was in the company of the devil himself.
> 
> "And I was sure he was going to kill me."
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

And another story:

Military commander charged with brutal murders | Canada | News | Calgary Sun



CalgarySun said:


> It was a dragnet along a stretch of highway north of Belleville that police say cracked the brutal murder of two eastern Ontario women, the violent sexual assault of two others and snared the base commander of one of Canada's largest and busiest airbases.
> 
> Col. Russell Williams, 46, the wing commander of CFB Trenton, is charged with two counts of first-degree murder in the deaths of Cpl. Marie-France Comeau and Jessica Lloyd. Williams has also been charged with two counts of forcible confinement and two counts of breaking and entering and sexual assault after two Tweed women were attacked in September.
> 
> ...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The only thing I can see wrong with living near a base is the friends you make will eventually move on. There are crazy people in every subculture. The only reason our society works is we are not all crazy at the same time. There is always a possibility a base will be attacked, if that is what you are worried about then you should move or have a BOL far from it..


----------



## semperfi (Feb 23, 2010)

being farther away from any city town municipality is wisest near a military base is not a good idea if the president orders directive 52 (i think thats the one) you know marshal law your weapons will be the first to go


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I say YES, WTSHTF you will be protected because many of those in the military have families in town and also because food, water, power.

Your other choice is to be as far away from them as you can, they will act very different when away from post.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> I would try to stay away from military bases long before the SHTF. They are the most crime-ridden areas in the United States and abroad.
> 
> I know that it gives the illusion of safety and security, but you have to remember that the bulk of the military is made up of young, poorly educated kids who couldn't get a job doing anything else.
> 
> ...


WOW do you work for homeland security?
That has got to be on of the worst attacks on the US military I have read in along long time.
Do you have any contact with the military or do you just make this crap up as you go.
You could get a job for MSNBC with your attitude.


----------



## Gabilane (Jul 14, 2009)

Have none of you been on a base that had an 'incident'? Do you not recall what happened? 

When the threat level goes up, the gates get closed and mission essential personnel ONLY are allowed on base. 

No advantages, no real disadvantages... except for the dependents living off base.

As a military retiree, I do not expect any benefits WTSHTF... and I feel bad for and will help the dependents as much as I can... they are the ones that will have little to no support.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

backlash said:


> WOW do you work for homeland security?
> That has got to be on of the worst attacks on the US military I have read in along long time.
> Do you have any contact with the military or do you just make this crap up as you go.
> You could get a job for MSNBC with your attitude.


Really? Are they hiring? :congrat: :woohoo:


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll just say that in my over 20 years of service, I have met _some_ "problem children." However, the bulk of those I have served with have been people who are at least moderately well educated, but poor. I have yet to meet someone join to avoid jail. I can't count the number who joined for the college money. So, yes, when I read the criticism of those serving in the military, I was confused by it and a little stung.

It is true that the areas immediately surrounding many military posts are higher crime areas. They also tend to be made up primarily of businesses that are looking to make a buck off of the service members and, as such, attract undesireables who are looking to do the same.

Using Wright-Patt as an example, though, since I live about 20 minutes away, right outside the gates in Fairborn is not a particularly good area to live. However, within a short distance commute, there numerous nice places to live, with a number of retired military members. If things were to go bad, I like the idea of having competent people around me, even if they are "older." If we are talking taking hits from foreign terrorists or governments, well, I wouldn't mind being a bit further away.

Oh, Wright-Patt is a major Air Force research facility as well.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> I lived in Richmond Ky. for a few year's not far from thousand's of ton's of nasty gas. Even worked on the place for a while. I got the crap outa there as soon as i could. Back to the hill's where i belong.


I heard that they started a project to "dispose" of the nerve gas. Lexington is practicality its next door neighbor and in the event it does get out the school system doesn't even have a drill or anything.


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought all U.S inventories had been moved to an island in the Pacific for disposal. Is that incorrect?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lexsurivor said:


> I heard that they started a project to "dispose" of the nerve gas. Lexington is practicality its next door neighbor and in the event it does get out the school system doesn't even have a drill or anything.


well, those nerve agents work so fast... the drill is simple: put your head between your legs and kiss your ar$e goodbye :wave:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

DocWard said:


> I thought all U.S inventories had been moved to an island in the Pacific for disposal. Is that incorrect?


 :lolsmash:

and might I add... :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

yes, they're on Unicorn Island 

sorry, had to do it


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> I would try to stay away from military bases long before the SHTF. They are the most crime-ridden areas in the United States and abroad.
> 
> I know that it gives the illusion of safety and security, but you have to remember that the bulk of the military is made up of young, poorly educated kids who couldn't get a job doing anything else.
> 
> ...


Allen_Idaho,

I spent 26 years of my life supporting and defending the same constitution that gives people the right to make uneducated comments such as you have presented here.

It appears that you have very little knoweldge about the people who have voluntarily choosen to defend your rights to spout off on an unsubstantiated rant.

Please enlighten us all as to where EXACTLY you base your information. Would love to hear some facts.

I will agree that there is a very miniscule percentage of folks that fall into your generalized BS category, but only a small minority.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> well, those nerve agents work so fast... the drill is simple: put your head between your legs and kiss your ar$e goodbye :wave:


 We are several miles from the depot so we would have a couple of minutes before the wind brought it our way. We could at least shut down the A/C and put rags in the doors and windows. But that might not help anyway. Oh well...


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

I am a Marine and WSHTF I pray Im no where near the base. Have you seen what happens at the barracks when theres a hurricane warning? A bunch of acholic retards running around destroying shit. I wouldnt trust any e5 and under during a SHTF senario and they out number you salty vets big time.


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> :lolsmash:
> 
> and might I add... :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:
> 
> ...


Not a problem. I realize "official" stories and the truth are often at odds.

I was wrong, Kentucky and Colorado

NTI: Global Security Newswire - Last Two U.S. Chemical Weapons Disposal Sites Funded at $550M

The one on Johnston Atoll shut down in 2000.

Johnston Atoll Chemical Agent Disposal System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

GXLancer said:


> I am a Marine and WSHTF I pray Im no where near the base. Have you seen what happens at the barracks when theres a hurricane warning? A bunch of acholic retards running around destroying shit. I wouldnt trust any e5 and under during a SHTF senario and they out number you salty vets big time.


It's that whole "Marine" thing! When I was deployed to Kuwait, we would have Marines come through either going in or coming out of Iraq. You could figure out how many days they had been there by how many shower trailers were out of order! And no, it didn't take alcohol either! Not a slam, just an observation. I have good friends who were in the Marines, including some I have served with and continue to serve with, but they are just a little "Off."


----------



## TuGunFu (Dec 7, 2009)

*Thanks for the vote of confidense*



allen_idaho said:


> I would try to stay away from military bases long before the SHTF. They are the most crime-ridden areas in the United States and abroad.
> 
> I know that it gives the illusion of safety and security, but you have to remember that the bulk of the military is made up of young, poorly educated kids who couldn't get a job doing anything else.
> 
> ...


I have been in the Army for 12 years and I take offence to this statement..

You cant even get into the military if you have any major law violations..

Continue to spit on the people who defend your freedoms and we will continue defend your right to do so.. And thanks for your support


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

"You cant even get into the military if you have any major law violations.."

Only if you get caught.....

The good crimanls never got caught, and a lot of them joined the Marines... FYI


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I use to live in Richmond KY. and did not like that huge store of nasty gas. One reason i left, i have been on that storage area and seen them out there with the suits and i was thinking WTF. I ain't got no suit on what are they letting me in the area for. The people in the area will not let them build a burner to destroy it but do not want it there, DUH! The shell's are breaking down and are very old sarin and mustard is some nasty crap and who knows what really is there, no sir they can have that place. :nuts:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DocWard said:


> It's that whole "Marine" thing! , but they are just a little "Off."


Heck... I thought that WAS a requirement to be a marine OR a spec ops member. Ya' had to be just a little off? LOL seriouslly though. As a prior service person. Thank you to all of you who have served, who are now serving, and any who are planning to serve.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

TuGunFu said:


> I have been in the Army for 12 years and I take offence to this statement..
> 
> You cant even get into the military if you have any major law violations..
> 
> Continue to spit on the people who defend your freedoms and we will continue defend your right to do so.. And thanks for your support


Thank you TuGun.... I agree. Hey why don't we generalize some more, and blanket statement.....

Consider the source by screen name. Alan *IDAHO* that must be where he's from. After all everybody knows all people from there are right wing racist nut bags.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not real sure exactly what happened here but I'll just throw my two cents into the pot also.

I have been on welfare and lived in the projects. I have had a good job and worked and lived within walking distance of a military base. I was the live-in g/f of a worthless no good lowlife with a criminal record (I know ... I know ... young, stupid and "in love" sheesh). I am now married to a JBT.

I'll throw down with our military and law enforcement men and women ANY DAMN day ... Anything I have that they need is theirs.

Thank you all for your service.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Allen_Idaho,
> 
> I spent 26 years of my life supporting and defending the same constitution that gives people the right to make uneducated comments such as you have presented here.
> 
> ...


While a lot of what Allen said was BS, I did work for 2 years at Ft. Sill and the surrounding area was a crime-ridden dump imo. The majority of the guys I did basic with were not the sharpest tool in the shed, though it did get better with AIT and my duty station. I do know they relaxed a lot of the requirements for getting in after 9/11, because we were losing some many people over there in the shock and awe campaign, but not major crimes.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

You did basic at Sill MN? Me too, on my first tour (long story). 

Anyway, a lot of the crime and general crappitifulness surrounding the posts is just as much, if not more so, the fault of the civian population feeding off of the post as the service men and women stationed there. Around every post, there will be cheap bars, shady car dealers, money lenders, tatoo parlors (not that there's anything wrong with a GOOD tatoo), shit restaurants and many other forms of opportunistic parasites doing their damndest to seperate young, naiive new soldiers out of their hard earned money. Now, many of these service members are more than happy to part with it in oblivious and unwise ways, because they're immature, first time away from home, etc., but that makes it no less repugnant to prey on them the way they do. There are mandatory classes these days for E-5 and below when they in process into a new post on how to NOT get screwed, often including lists of businesses that are SPECIFICALLY black listed. Whether the poor young kids listen is on them.

What is just as repulsive as the sleazy 'business men', though, are the warrens (I hesitate to say families) of multi-generational deadbeats whose sole existence seems to rotate around applying for public assistance and getting into the pants, and wallets, of trusting young soldiers. I've seen, in my own unit, a service member come on orders to leave, go through an ugly divorce with the white trash (not necessarily skin tone exclusive, you understand), money hemhorageing, credit destroying, even career ending, tramp from some local trailer park only to see her wind up in bed with one of his squad mates, hooks dug into the next one, before the ink was dry on the divorce proceedings. It's sick, it's a pathology. And guess where she learned it? Her mother had done the same thing.

It's not the soldiers on post I'd worry about Post SHTF around a military installation, it's the scavengers, predators and opportunist whom prey off of those service members I'd be concerned with once their free ride dries up.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Amen Brother*



MrSfstk8d said:


> You did basic at Sill MN? Me too, on my first tour (long story).
> 
> Anyway, a lot of the crime and general crappitifulness surrounding the posts is just as much, if not more so, the fault of the civian population feeding off of the post as the service men and women stationed there. Around every post, there will be cheap bars, shady car dealers, money lenders, tatoo parlors (not that there's anything wrong with a GOOD tatoo), shit restaurants and many other forms of opportunistic parasites doing their damndest to seperate young, naiive new soldiers out of their hard earned money. Now, many of these service members are more than happy to part with it in oblivious and unwise ways, because they're immature, first time away from home, etc., but that makes it no less repugnant to prey on them the way they do. There are mandatory classes these days for E-5 and below when they in process into a new post on how to NOT get screwed, often including lists of businesses that are SPECIFICALLY black listed. Whether the poor young kids listen is on them.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what will break your heart . I have had a soldier call me from Iraq and beg me to repossess his vehicle from his wife's boyfriend. He is over there fighting to keep us safe and she is already moved in with some meth head and given the jerk his vehicle to drive with no insurance.

Oh by the way I hunted the MF'r down and took it back. It hurt his credit a little but not as bad as having these two idiots run over someone fleeing the police. I E mailed him and told him when the deed was done and he thanked me. Kind of gave the old repoman a warm feeling !


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill, I'll thank you on his behalf too. Oh, and did the police raid the meth lab yet? LOL

You can tell when it's summer in the corn belt. The meth labs start exploding.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

mn_homesteader said:


> While a lot of what Allen said was BS, I did work for 2 years at* Ft. Sill and the surrounding area was a crime-ridden dump imo.* The majority of the guys I did basic with were not the sharpest tool in the shed, though it did get better with AIT and my duty station. I do know they relaxed a lot of the requirements for getting in after 9/11, because we were losing some many people over there in the shock and awe campaign, but not major crimes.


No kidding ... It always has been. (I grew up in Duncan.)

But still ... when I was older and moonlighting as a bartender the military folk that found their way to our place were much, much easier to deal with than the locals. Of course, there were consequences for the military kids ... the locals just got to miss a day of work hanging out in the holding cell at city or county.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> You did basic at Sill MN? Me too, on my first tour (long story).
> 
> Anyway, a lot of the crime and general crappitifulness surrounding the posts is just as much, if not more so, the fault of the civian population feeding off of the post as the service men and women stationed there. Around every post, there will be cheap bars, shady car dealers, money lenders, tatoo parlors (not that there's anything wrong with a GOOD tatoo), shit restaurants and many other forms of opportunistic parasites doing their damndest to seperate young, naiive new soldiers out of their hard earned money. It's not the soldiers on post I'd worry about Post SHTF around a military installation, it's the scavengers, predators and opportunist whom prey off of those service members I'd be concerned with once their free ride dries up.


Wow another Ft. Sillian LOL. I also did my basic at Sill 1977. Lawton was a vipers den then for sure. Back then when we got our first pass the list they gave us of "off limit" places was longer than the okay to places. One I remember being the worse rep was the african breeze. But as you said every post at least stateside was pretty well surrounded with people businesses to seperate the soldier from his money.

My last post was Ft. Campbell and it had dozens of pawn shops, buy here pay here car dealers, rent to owns, strip clubs and the like. When the 101st was deployed in 81 and again in 90 with a large number of the troops deployed. Oak grove pretty well dried up for a while. About the only businesses that didn't close were the fast food joints and the cav store.

Yeah when TSHTF and the bases are deployed the preditors are gonna be SOL


----------



## Heathermarie77 (Apr 11, 2015)

I live around the corner from Centcom, Madill AFB, Tampa, Fl. 
So if SHTF, I'd imagine I'd be in big trouble considering I live near such a place.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I expect military bases to be used to house prisoners after it hits the fan. What I don't know is how active the military will be with gun confiscation during martial law. Or if Obama will use foreign soldiers to handle that. And how many civilians will be targeted for murder because they're veterans, Christians, constitutionalists, gun owners, or because they're considered dissident leaders. I've read where there could be 100,000 foreign soldiers on US soil right now. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Only if*



neil-v1 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been looking to move my family. I have been set on the Blairsville, Young Harris and Hiawassee, Georgia area but my question would really be for anywhere. How wise is it to live near an Army (or any other) service base if the sh*t was really to hit the fan?? It is something I never really thought of until today. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


Only if you are a pole dancer or a Black Marketer !


----------

